# Tire Pump advice



## jlp1976 (Jun 28, 2011)

Today I finally got that dreaded first flat. I did all the necessary steps and changed the tube out while traffic zoomed by me. Then I had to pump it up. Luckily I wasn't to far from a gas station because this cheap a** pump I have couldn't pump up crap. I could have blew into it better. Shows what buying to cheap does for you. Anyways does anyone have good advice on getting a good portable pump to carry with you? Thank You.


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

Lots of good pumps out there...just make sure to try it out at home before you really need it.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Topeak Road Morph or Lezyne Road Drive. I haven't used the Lezyne, but only hear good things about it. I have the Topeak, and it's 1000x better than my old Blackburn. 
You can also go to CO2, as it's much faster, but if you run out of cartridges, then you're out of luck.


----------



## jlp1976 (Jun 28, 2011)

Yeah deffinetely should have done that better at home this time.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

+1 on Lezyne Road Drive.


----------



## ant209 (Sep 25, 2011)

I bought a Bell mini pump rated @ 90psi and it sucks, i could on get like 60psi from it, I pump my tires to 120psi. I been getting a lot of flats lately from thorns so today i bought myself a Topeak road morph rated @ 160psi I believe, paid $35 from local performance bike store. Hope it can perform when the time comes haha


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

The Topeak RaceRocket HP works quite well, it's rated for 160 psi. GTG!


----------



## jlp1976 (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for the advice. I definetely don't want stuck again. I was on a good groove too.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

The Topeak Road Morph is almost good enough to substitute for a floor pump. I've been riding for decades and it's the best portable pump I've seen.


----------



## teflondog (Aug 23, 2011)

+1 on the Topeak Road Morph G. It has a gauge built in that's fairly accurate so you don't have to guess your tire pressure. I can pump my tires to 120 psi, although the last 10 psi takes some real effort.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

Specialized Mini pump in the Jersey and CO2 in the seat bag... can use the mini pump to pre-fill the tire and finish it off with the CO2


----------



## acetylcholine (Sep 11, 2011)

After about 1200 mi on my mountain bike, the only flat i got was when i left it in a black jeep in direct sunlight = BLAMMO!! So ive yet to experience a flat on a ride. With the MTB and my new road bike, im carrying CO2 b/c i heard the frame pumps were just meh. 

Question: when you use a CO2 to air up a patched or new tube, do u guys carry a tire gauge with you or just guestimate the pressure vs the other tire? Good enough to get home? Also, how fast do those work? is it just a blip and its good or a little more time?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

acetylcholine said:


> After about 1200 mi on my mountain bike, the only flat i got was when i left it in a black jeep in direct sunlight = BLAMMO!! So ive yet to experience a flat on a ride. With the MTB and my new road bike, im carrying CO2 b/c i heard the frame pumps were just meh.
> 
> Question: when you use a CO2 to air up a patched or new tube, do u guys carry a tire gauge with you or just guestimate the pressure vs the other tire? Good enough to get home? Also, how fast do those work? is it just a blip and its good or a little more time?


Re: your CO2 question, close enough is good enough and IME good enough translates into completing my ride, not rushing home. CO2 does deplete rather quickly, so once home I do deflate/ re-inflate the tire with a pump to the appropriate pressure. 

When re-inflating your patched/ new tube using CO2, you'll want to regulate the pressure to ensure the tube seats properly. This is one reason I prefer Innovations Ultraflate Plus, but others may operate similarly.

Amazon.com: Innovations Ultraflate Plus CO2: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

PJ352 said:


> Re: your CO2 question, close enough is good enough and IME good enough translates into completing my ride, not rushing home. CO2 does deplete rather quickly, so once home I do deflate/ re-inflate the tire with a pump to the appropriate pressure.
> 
> When re-inflating your patched/ new tube using CO2, you'll want to regulate the pressure to ensure the tube seats properly. This is one reason I prefer Innovations Ultraflate Plus, but others may operate similarly.
> 
> Amazon.com: Innovations Ultraflate Plus CO2: Sports & Outdoors


:thumbsup: This is the best CO2 inflator in existence. It will accept all cartridges from 12 to 16 grams, threaded or non threaded. You can find 12 gram cartridges at Walmart in the paint gun section. They come in a box of 25 & the price averages out to $.55 ea. One caveat here. The pellets from Walmart are Crossman brand. They don't play nice with the Ultraflate because they're just a tiny bit short. Not to worry. Before inserting the cartridge just drop a dime or a penny into the inflator 1st. Problem solved.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

I have a couple of Blackburns and a Topeak that all have mounts that go under the water bottle cage. While it may take 3-5 minutes to get the pressure around 100 psi they will do it and I can get back on the road. There's no reason to rush. Better to do it right the first time.


----------



## pitbullandroadbike (Aug 7, 2011)

TWB8s said:


> I have a couple of Blackburns and a Topeak that all have mounts that go under the water bottle cage. While it may take 3-5 minutes to get the pressure around 100 psi they will do it and I can get back on the road. There's no reason to rush. Better to do it right the first time.


I want to get a Topeak but was wondering where they attach? My friend uses a Camelback and packs like a Marine...LOL So I don't have to carry anything...But he got into MTB and thus, I have to pack my own stuff now and I don't do CB's...


----------



## klmmicro (Mar 23, 2011)

I have had a Hurricane HPV Dual frame mounted pump for years and it works great for road and trail. It tucks out of the way and has never let me down, even when out of dirty muddy trails. It will get my road tires over 100 psi. I think they run about $25, so no bank breaking going on.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Re: your CO2 question, close enough is good enough and IME good enough translates into completing my ride, not rushing home. CO2 does deplete rather quickly, so once home I do deflate/ re-inflate the tire with a pump to the appropriate pressure.
> 
> When re-inflating your patched/ new tube using CO2, you'll want to regulate the pressure to ensure the tube seats properly. This is one reason I prefer Innovations Ultraflate Plus, but others may operate similarly.
> 
> Amazon.com: Innovations Ultraflate Plus CO2: Sports & Outdoors


That's the one I've got and it works great, wouldn't mind a pump for backup though. :thumbsup:


----------



## GaRandonee (Dec 21, 2010)

My Lezyne RD looks cool, (white on white bike) but it will only get me home. It will not get full pressure.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

I like the Lezyne RD as well, especially as it uses a hose between the pump and the valve.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

LBS was recommending the Topeak Road Morph with the gauge, anybody use this? Will it get to 120? Will I feel like I just had a whole nother workout to make it happen?

Topeak® Cycling Accessories


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Natedogz said:


> LBS was recommending the Topeak Road Morph with the gauge, anybody use this? Will it get to 120? Will I feel like I just had a whole nother workout to make it happen?


Hmm, try reading the thread: the answers are already there. :thumbsup:

If I were buying another frame pump, I'd probably get the Road Morph.


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

qatarbhoy said:


> Hmm, try reading the thread: the answers are already there. :thumbsup:
> 
> If I were buying another frame pump, I'd probably get the Road Morph.


Thanks, was looking for more than just one post worth of input on this pump. Like most things it has some mixed reviews.


----------



## MerlinDS (May 21, 2004)

I use the co2 from wallyworld, the last time I had to buy some I think it was 10 for $7. Probably have only gotten 5 flats in the past 3 yrs or so, worth it in my book. Never have had good luck with the $25 mini pumps, in 95 degree heat pumping for 5 min, I'm done.


----------



## veloracer01 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have been using the Topeak Pocket Rocket on my nice weather bike for years and it does an amazing job for being so small. Easy mount on the bottle cage bolts or I've thrown it in a camel back for MTB rides.

I have also used the Zefal full size frame pumps over the years with great success, though I won't put them on my nice carbon frames


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

veloracer01 said:


> .....I have also used the Zefal full size frame pumps over the years with great success, though I won't put them on my nice carbon frames


WHy not?


----------



## mrleon82 (Oct 27, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Re: your CO2 question, close enough is good enough and IME good enough translates into completing my ride, not rushing home. CO2 does deplete rather quickly, so once home I do deflate/ re-inflate the tire with a pump to the appropriate pressure.
> 
> When re-inflating your patched/ new tube using CO2, you'll want to regulate the pressure to ensure the tube seats properly. This is one reason I prefer Innovations Ultraflate Plus, but others may operate similarly.
> 
> ...


----------



## BeginnerCycling (Jun 4, 2011)

I can also attest to the Toeak Road Morph G being a great frame pump -- the gauge is good and the little foot rest that pops out does make pumping a bit easier.


----------



## cleon (Jul 19, 2011)

I've got four bike pumps and two floor pumps, and NONE has ever failed to operate properly. Blackburn, Topeak, and some other randoms. Really doesn't make a difference.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I've had failures from Topeak and Bontrager - but for my MTB. I've now got a Lezyne frame pump small enough for a jersey pocket which gets good reviews. I like the small hose so you don't muck up the valve.


----------



## DJZ (Sep 25, 2011)

I have both the Topeak Road Morph and the Lezyne Road Drive. I keep the Topeak pump in one of the bags on my commute bike and toss the Lezyne in my jersey pocket when I am not carrying bags. Both work well, I really like the gauge and foot peg on the Topeak pump but it is a little too large to fit in a jersey pocket.


----------



## squiddy (Oct 30, 2011)

so is CO2 better or a manual pump?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

squiddy said:


> so is CO2 better or a manual pump?


Depends on who you ask. I vote CO2, and here's what I use:
Amazon.com: Innovations Ultraflate Plus CO2: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Depends on who you ask. I vote CO2, and here's what I use:
> Amazon.com: Innovations Ultraflate Plus CO2: Sports & Outdoors


That's what I carry in my saddlebag. Works great. :thumbsup:

I bought a Topeak JoeBGlow Sport II floor pump on sale at Performance the other day for $35.

Topeak® Cycling Accessories

Tested out the red Performance pump first and the little metal tit inside the head bent the heck out of my presta valve really badly. When I tried to straighten it, it broke off.  I've bent them back after getting bent by rocks and sticks on my MTB and they never broke off when I straightened them. That's why I now run caps on all my presta valves. But anyways, that is why I didn't buy the Performance pump and did buy the Topeak with separate sides to the pump head = no schrader metal tip inside to bend my presta valve.

Dude at Performance looked at my presta valve and said, "...ohhh, bummer..." I bought another spare tube since I now had to use my spare in my saddlebag.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

+1 for Topeak Morph G Road pump!

The Topeak will get you to 90 PSI with a light workout if you're a fit 5'7 128 lbs male. To get to 100+ psi, probably need a 160 lbs guy to push it down harder, but it can be done. Reliable pump. The foldout "foot" is a very very nice feature when you're tire sitting under the heat on the side of the road!! The ability to anchor this pump onto the ground so you can push down on it is gold! I will never buy a road pump without any hose. The hose allows you to really push down on the pump without ripping the valve right off. Anyone ever tried to get to 100 psi on a hand pump without a hose??? It's impossible unless you have Arnold's biceps to hold the pump steady.

It's a bit on the large side if your bike size is a small 52cm (like mine), because it does get in the way of the vertical water bottle when ever you pull out the bottle (but I use the horizontal bottle mostly) . If your frame is 56cm, it fits fine.

I've used it several times on the road, twice for myself, and 3 times for buddies who had CO2 but either didn't carry enough cartridges or CO2 pump not working correctly! With the Morph G, I will never need CO2. With CO2, you still would need a backup mini pump, unless you're willing to carry 3+ cartridges of CO2 (which then weighs more then the Morph G).


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Learn to use the Co2, you can get a variety of smaller pumps to use for the Co2 and as a back-up in case of failure.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Learning how to use CO2 prevents misuse to a good extend (but it still happens); it does not prevent failure. I have not seen anybody with a failed pump on the road yet, but plenty of failed CO2.

It's kinda funny but on long rides into to boonies, when somebody has a flat and that rider doesn't carry any pump or CO2, it's always the guy with the 100+ psi-capable pump to the rescue (I'm that guy in our group). Other guys carrying CO2 are like "I only have enough cartridges for me". One time I was riding by myself and had a flat and as I was unmonting my bike to fix the flat, I saw another rider pass me by and asked if I was ok but then he immediately said "Sorry I only have 1 CO2 cartridge left" and rode on.

I smiled and waived him on saying "i'm ok, i'm good". I like to be self-sufficient.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

aclinjury said:


> *The Topeak will get you to 90 PSI with a light workout* if you're a fit 5'7 128 lbs male. To get to 100+ psi, probably need a 160 lbs guy to push it down harder, but it can be done.


Dunno about you, but rather than sit by the side of the road getting 'a light workout' inflating my tires I ride, so I use CO2. It's quicker/ easier and with a little practice and a modicum of care, is trouble free. And the 'extra' weight of that third cart is a non-issue. 

As far as pump failures; being mechanical devices, they can and do occur. Apparently running counter to yours, I've experienced them and I've bailed out the non CO2 believers when their mini pumps failed. As always, YMMV.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> Dunno about you, but rather than sit by the side of the road getting 'a light workout' inflating my tires I ride, so I use CO2. It's quicker/ easier and with a little practice and a modicum of care, is trouble free. And the 'extra' weight of that third cart is a non-issue.
> 
> As far as pump failures; being mechanical devices, they can and do occur. Apparently running counter to yours, I've experienced them and I've bailed out the non CO2 believers when their mini pumps failed. As always, YMMV.


Light workout means about 10 minutes of your time max. I'm 128 lbs and took me less than 5 minutes to push in 90 psi. I could push 100 psi if I had to, but I don't so I won't. Man up.

And comparing a mini pencil like pump with no hose and no foot to give you leverage... to a premium mechanical pump that gives great leverage... to make your point? Bad comparison.

But you brought up a good point. If one does buy a pump, don't buy a mini or cheap one, do buy a good one capable of 100+ psi. And aren't CO2 pumps mechanical devices too?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

aclinjury said:


> Light workout means about 10 minutes of your time max. I'm 128 lbs and took me less than 5 minutes to push in 90 psi. * I could push 100 psi if I had to, but I don't so I won't. Man up.*
> 
> And comparing a mini pencil like pump with no hose and no foot to give you leverage... to a premium mechanical pump that gives great leverage... to make your point? Bad comparison.
> 
> But you brought up a good point. If one does buy a pump, don't buy a mini or cheap one, do buy a good one capable of 100+ psi. And aren't CO2 pumps mechanical devices too?


The bold statement.. good advice you should take.  As I said, I'm back on the road during your 10 minute light workout.

I consider your pump a mini-pump, so not at all a bad comparison.

And yes, CO2 inflators are mechanical devices, but not as complex as yours (or similar) pumps, so the likelihood of problems is (IMO/E) lower. To date, I've never experienced any, but have with mini-pumps.


----------

